# Spraying Super Frames with XenTari



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I just extracted 19 supers and have all the frames in the freezer, where I will leave them for 3 days. Should I spray them with XenTari when I remove them from the freezer, to keep out wax moths while in storage? Some of the super frames have had brood in them, so the wax moths would like them, I'm sure.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

LeonardS said:


> I just extracted 19 supers and have all the frames in the freezer, where I will leave them for 3 days. Should I spray them with XenTari when I remove them from the freezer, to keep out wax moths while in storage? Some of the super frames have had brood in them, so the wax moths would like them, I'm sure.


I do or the moths will be in them in a matter of weeks. This year I tried a Xentari dip - frames float, so it was easiest to dip one end of the box (past the handle) for 5 seconds then the second end.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would put them back on the hives for a few days to let the bees clean them up. Then mist with The BT and stack cool dry place. I stack all mine on a sheet of plywood and place covers over them. For future reference if you are going to use BT there is no need to freeze the frames. Doing so kills any moth eggs. But the BT does the job.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I spray the frames right after they come out of the extractor ......before I put them back in the super to take out to the yard for the bees to clean. I can't see handling them 2x...


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Leonard - wax moth - after any pollen - not brood - now SHB - that's another critter and they do like meat(Brood) - I'd do like tenbears says - this will give the bees a chance to clean up the dead brood and they may just clean out any pollen in the frames as well


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

If you freeze them, I would still suggest spraying. Freezing will kill what's on the frame now. But it won't stop a wax moth from finding the stored frame. BT won't stop the moths but it will stop the larvae.


----------

